# Homemade Banana Puddin'



## Raine (Mar 27, 2005)

Homemade Banana Puddin'


Custard
1 ½ cups sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1 ½ cups evaporated milk
3 eggs, separated(whites go for meringue) 
1 stick butter
1 teaspoon vanilla(I like at least two)
3 or 4 bananas, not too ripe; but soft
vanilla wafers

Mix sugar and flour in a saucepan. Separate eggs, reserving the whites for meringue. Stir yolks with a fork until well blended. Place saucepan on low heat, stirring often until custard forms and the mixture thickens. Remove from heat. Add butter. Allow to cool. Add vanilla.

Line a 9" x 5 ½ " x 2 ½" glass baking dish with vanilla wafers. Slice bananas over wafers. Repeat twice. Pour cooled custard over wafers/bananas.

Meringue
cream of tartar
½ cup sugar
½ teaspoon vanilla
3 egg whites left from custard

Pre-heat oven to 350°. Add a couple sprinkles of cream of tartar to 3 egg whites, left from custard. Using an electric mixer, beat until frothy. Continue beating, adding ½ cup sugar and ½ teaspoon vanilla. Spread over top. Bake until brown for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Catseye (Mar 28, 2005)

Rainee, you can be on your successful weight-loss regimen and still make these fabulous desserts???  Baby, you're tougher than the Marines.  

Isn't it interesting how you can say vanilla pudding, chocolate pudding, butterscotch pudding, bread pudding, but you can never, ever say banana pudding?  It has to be banana puddin. Anybody who says banana puddING has NO SOUL.   

Thanks for the recipe.  I've bookmarked it to try when that happy day arrives that I'm finished with the diet.  Maybe when I'm 100.


Cats


----------



## mudbug (Mar 28, 2005)

LOL, Cats.  I always thought you had to say nanner puddin'.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't care for cooked 'nanner puddin'(I know, one of the mortal sins of a Southerner ). This is the one my mom & I have been making for years & it is wonderful!!


*







*
*EAGLE BRAND®* dessert is a classic that kids and adults have enjoyed for years!

Servings: Makes 8 to 10 servings
Serving Size: not available 
Nutrition: not available 
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 0
Total Time: 0

Ingredients 
1 (14-ounce) can *EAGLE BRAND®* Sweetened Condensed Milk (NOT evaporated milk
1 1/2 cups cold water
1 (4-serving size) package instant vanilla pudding mix
2 cups (1 pint) whipping cream, whipped
36 vanilla wafers
3 medium bananas, sliced and dipped in lemon juice 

Instructions
In large bowl, combine *EAGLE BRAND®* and water. Add pudding mix; beat until well blended. Chill 5 minutes.

Fold in whipped cream. Spoon 1 cup pudding mixture into 2 1/2-quart glass serving bowl.

Top with one-third each of the vanilla wafers, bananas and remaining pudding. Repeat layering twice, ending with pudding mixture. Chill thoroughly. Garnish as desired. Store leftovers covered in refrigerator.

http://www.eaglebrand.com/detail.asp?rid=36 This is the site I got it from. The original recipe came from an Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk can.


----------

